# Urban Art  /  Street Art   -  the Odd & the Interesting



## SmoothSeas (Oct 5, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 5, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 6, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 6, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

World's largest wooden monument in Spain


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

Giant hands emerge from a Venice Canal, Lorenzo Quinn  - Italian sculptor


​


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 8, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 9, 2021)

Katara Hôtel in Doha Quatar


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 10, 2021)

​


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2021)

Those are all amazing.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 10, 2021)

How come none of those great works of art are in the U.S.?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Oct 10, 2021)

Not sure how Irwin could tell that none in USA, i know i've seen compilations of  the more whimsical kind (ones that disguise utility boxes & conduits or incorporate foliage from nearby plants into a large mural) where some were identified as being in USA.

It's not exactly urban, since it turned up on wall of abandoned building in my little village in NM in summer of 2016.  It lasted several months. The red line to left of photo just below the shoulder level was part of  a word painted in red that showed up same morning as the image, but has 'political' meaning, likely the reason authorities semi removed the image, you can still see some traces of it.   i tried doing a Google image search to discover the artist but never could be sure as nothing on the wall to ID them.  Apparently there are actually a couple of artists doing murals  on old buildings around the Southwest USA in this sort of B & W photo like style.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> How come none of those great works of art are in the U.S.?



well @Irwin,, search some out, then post and share...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Oct 10, 2021)

Delray Beach Florida's Pineapple Grove Arts District


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

Netherlands, tulip chairs


​


----------



## Gaer (Oct 11, 2021)

There are so many AMAZING artists and innovators!  These are incredible!


----------



## Lara (Oct 11, 2021)

Atlanta GA


----------



## Lara (Oct 11, 2021)

Elevator Art


----------



## Lara (Oct 11, 2021)

San Francisco


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 20, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## Lara (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Oct 24, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 187967


I wonder if he/she is ticklish?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Oct 25, 2021)

There is a town in Tasmania called Sheffield, where people just used to pass through without stopping. They commissioned a number of artists 
to paint murals, and now it is a destination.


----------



## timoc (Oct 26, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 190885​


"I wonder what they put in the cat food?"


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2021)

Irwin said:


> How come none of those great works of art are in the U.S.?


We have The Rockies, the great plains, deserts; true we also have the old tired buildings of our cities, but the spaces, the spaces.  we have the space without the people


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 29, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 30, 2021)

Some of our local street art. My bicycle club hosts a Street Art Ride twice a year.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 31, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 1, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

This amazing art honoring Ida B. Wells is in Union Station Washington, DC. Open the link to see this incredible art, which is a mosaic, made of the faces of women who were important to the women's rights movement, in more detail and read a bit about the mural's background. 
https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=z7zxHdrB&id=B25924C115DADC12C4A30898A495E4561A4A24E9&thid=OIP.z7zxHdrBjN03up3mwOaJTAHaE7&mediaurl=https://wjla.com/resources/media2/original/full/1600/center/80/c6916ee2-6dc5-4ef8-bf7b-2c62690ffca6-GettyImages1268275240.jpg&cdnurl=https://th.bing.com/th/id/R.cfbcf11ddac18cdd37ba9de6c0e6894c?rik=6SRKGlbklaSYCA&pid=ImgRaw&r=0&exph=1066&expw=1600&q=ida+drawing+in+union+station+washington&simid=607987856832994686&FORM=IRPRST&ck=C71BA006570D727CEE5C95B1008A68F6&selectedIndex=5&ajaxhist=0&ajaxserp=0


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 8, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 12, 2021)

This is in Germany, made to honor all homeless cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 15, 2021)

Street Art Relief Sculpture...


​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 15, 2021)

Banksy Ring Around the Rosie


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 23, 2021)

Miles Davis.
Street sculpture by : Vlado Kostov


​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 196196


This breaks my heart


----------



## Jace (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow! They're all fantastic..each in their own way!
Thanks, all, for posting!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> This breaks my heart


Mine too, my CWA ( Country Women Association) and I as well as friends of mine spent endless hours sewing cotton mittens as well as knitted pouches for the poor little ones, I have already started sewing and knitting again, last count I was up to about 750 of them.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 30, 2021)

Sculpture of victorian ghost emerging from an antique mirror. (Glowing in the dark)   By Michael Locascio


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 30, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 7, 2021)

Street Art in Glasgow
Nothing like a good paint job to redo a facade. Except some people don't settle for a banal brush blow, they create real mural frescoes. Painting masterpieces

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


So love that.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 9, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 198163​


That is amazing.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 11, 2021)

@Tish, love the ^above...  thx for helping this thread grow


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

@SmoothSeas My absolute pleasure


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 13, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 21, 2021)

6 meter high Christmas tree, Trivento, Italy, made with 1,300 donated crochet squares


​


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RobinWren (Dec 21, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Netherlands, tulip chairs
> 
> 
> View attachment 188655​


brilliant idea


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 21, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> 6 meter high Christmas tree, Trivento, Italy, made with 1,300 donated crochet squares
> 
> 
> View attachment 200017​


incredible


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 24, 2021)

I don't think this is urban...but it sure is some beautiful work.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I don't think this is urban...but it sure is some beautiful work.


Oh, it's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

*Zoom in on this one, it's amazing.*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

ok, I'll admit it...  I am a cat addict...


​


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> ok, I'll admit it...  I am a cat addict...
> 
> 
> View attachment 202164​


Me too.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Wow, that is so beautiful.


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

*Our N.S.W. Premier* *Dominic Perrottet ( Don't worry not going political on you guys. )*


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 16, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 187550​


I like that so much.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 16, 2022)

I love Ella and Pitr...

https://www.instagram.com/ellapitr/?hl=en


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 18, 2022)

Harriet Tubman’s statue is unveiled in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania just in time to mark her 200th Birthday!


​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Harriet Tubman’s statue is unveiled in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania just in time to mark her 200th Birthday!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204287​


This statue is powerful...I had chills. Just look at the strength and determination on her face with that precious child to rescue.
Thanks for posting, Smooth.


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Harriet Tubman’s statue is unveiled in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania just in time to mark her 200th Birthday!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204287​


That statue is so very powerful.


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 19, 2022)

A father designs a headstone for his wheelchair-bound son depicting him "free of his earthly burdens."


​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 20, 2022)

Street art from French Street Artist JR...

https://www.jr-art.net/


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 20, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Katara Hôtel in Doha Quatar
> 
> 
> View attachment 188274​


I wonder what they will do with it when the oil runs out and it will run out?


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

*Background story to this one, 2 years ago we had the most devastating bush fires our PM Scott Morrison 
decided to take a holiday in Hawaii while our country burned.*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 21, 2022)

Made from driftwood


​


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Made from driftwood
> 
> 
> View attachment 204725​


Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Padua, Italy


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 23, 2022)

Artist Debra Bernier with wood brought from the river.


​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 190872​


I have GOT to share this with my son and a couple of musician friends! And the ones with the two cats....with a cat lover friend. Great finds SS.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have GOT to share this with my son and a couple of musician friends! And the ones with the two cats....with a cat lover friend. Great finds SS.




This thread seems to be getting a bit of traction.  I'm enjoying the wide variety of posts...


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 25, 2022)

Wood carving...




​


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 27, 2022)

Horse sculpture made from driftwood...


​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

Statue made from recycled material in Lisbon, Portugal. A work by Bordalo II, by the Lorenense Academy of Arts, Portugal.


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

what a novel idea...



​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Statue made from recycled material in Lisbon, Portugal. A work by Bordalo II, by the Lorenense Academy of Arts, Portugal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206620​


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 3, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

Oooh Spongebob, why?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Oooh Spongebob, why?


Spongebob went splat


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2022)

Not Urban, but I thought is was cool...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 6, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Made from driftwood
> 
> 
> View attachment 204725​


As a kid, we would walk along the beach and collect driftwood.  Some wonderful pieces.  We didn't, but we could have easily made some interesting art from it.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 6, 2022)

Brooklyn Street Art...

https://www.brooklynstreetart.com/


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 6, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Brooklyn Street Art...
> 
> https://www.brooklynstreetart.com/




wow!  lots of content to pursue.  thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

London UK


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 11, 2022)

ROA's graffiti rabbit faces removal by Hackney council


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> ROA's graffiti rabbit faces removal by Hackney council


But, why? It's beautiful. The wall, otherwise, is an eye-sore.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 13, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Crocheting a Cozy For an Manhattan Water Tower....


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

*By Bart Smeets in Cape Town, South Africa*


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

*"Time is Love" in Stadskanaal, Netherlands by BK Foxx*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 22, 2022)

Surprising 3D street art in Solniechnodolsk, Russia.


​


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Quebec City, Canada


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

*somewhere in peru...

*


----------



## Lara (Feb 23, 2022)

Urban Street Art


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 23, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

_*Mexico City, Mexico

*_


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 24, 2022)

Old phone booths have been turned into goldfish bowls in the streets of Osaka, Japan.


​


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

The Harriet Tubman Mural (2019)

Located behind 424 Race Street in Cambridge, Maryland on an exterior wall of the Harriet Tubman Museum and Educational Center.




​


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 25, 2022)

In Glasgow.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

*Cat mural by LexusOne in Nizhny Novgorod, Russia

*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't think this is on the street but it is urban. Very interesting piece.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

The Mud Maid is a living sculpture by Sue Hill at The Lost Gardens of Heligan, Cornwall, UK.

Depending on the season, the mud maid’s ‘hair’ and ‘clothes’ change when the seasonal plants and moss grow over the sculpture.


​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2022)

Renovated Bus Station in Brazil....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2022)

Rural Road Art


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 28, 2022)

Underwater sculpture in Grenada, memorializes Africans who jumped or were forced overboard during the middle passage. Intended as a foundation for new coral reef growth.


​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

_*"Mother and Child" by Ukrainian Timo Levin in Kamianske, Ukraine

*_


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

albiet simple, but absolutely sage...



​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 4, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 4, 2022)

no attrubutation, so no idea as to location...



​


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 211504​


Wow, That is amazing.


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> *no attrubutation, so no idea as to location*...
> 
> 
> View attachment 211506
> ​


SmoothSeas, it's entitled 'Tribute to the Elements', the artist is Edgar Mueller, and it's located at Gorky Park in Moscow.

https://prezi.com/wqcxswsdknok/edgar-mueller/


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> SmoothSeas, it's entitled 'Tribute to the Elements', the artist is Edgar Mueller, and it's located at Gorky Park in Moscow.
> 
> https://prezi.com/wqcxswsdknok/edgar-mueller/




ty, @Pink Biz...

I intended to do an image search, but hadn't gotten around to it...


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

*Mr. Miyagi (The Karate Kid) by Kebo in Tito, Italy

*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

*For Ukraine
Location: Hull, England 
Artist:  Preg*


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

"Amy" by Campos Jesses in Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2022)

London


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2022)

Artist: Big Ben  -  Location: Lyon France


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

_*Artist: Badi Coloreando ~ Location: Riola Spain

*_


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 18, 2022)

Sun and shadows makes a keyboard.



​


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> _*Artist: Badi Coloreando ~ Location: Riola Spain
> 
> View attachment 213611*_


That is so Beautiful.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Sun and shadows makes a keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213616​


Amazing!


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 20, 2022)

On Jan. 26, 2022 a statue honoring Kobe Bryant and his daughter Gianna was placed on the site of the helicopter crash in Calabasas, Calif., two years to the day of their tragic deaths.


_Created by sculptor Dan Medina_​


​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> On Jan. 26, 2022 a statue honoring Kobe Bryant and his daughter Gianna was placed on the site of the helicopter crash in Calabasas, Calif., two years to the day of their tragic deaths.
> 
> 
> _Created by sculptor Dan Medina_​
> ...


How lovely.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2022)

Maybe not the right place for this .. however - who else appreciates M.C. Escher?


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Maybe not the right place for this .. however - who else appreciates M.C. Escher?
> View attachment 213891


I used to have a poster of this on my wall.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 22, 2022)

*5 Top U.S. cities to see Graffiti

https://www.sprayplanet.com/blogs/news/top-5-u-s-cities-to-see-graffiti-murals*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

*Artist:  Voyder - Location: London UK

*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 23, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 214323




great find...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

*"Swan of Sahab" by Suhaib Attar in Amman, Jordan

*


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

View attachment 214752


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

'*Queen Of Colours' by Dan Kitchener (DANK) in Hull UK

*


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> '*Queen Of Colours' by Dan Kitchener (DANK) in Hull UK
> 
> View attachment 215000*


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

*...by Guido Van Helten in Melbourne, Australia*


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 30, 2022)

At a park around here...someone did an installation back in the 90s.  The took saplings...oh, maybe 8 - 10 feet high and inverted them.

They planted the top into the ground and the now inverted root structure became a kind of "Hair" maybe. And they made a line of these up a hillside. 


Was actually a very neat installation. over time, weather worn it down and some kids started stealing bits of it...

But it was up for a year or two and looked great...


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 31, 2022)

Street Artist Paints a Bridge in Germany to Look Like LEGO Bricks​

https://mymodernmet.com/lego-bridge-germany-megx/


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

@JonSR77 That is really cool.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 1, 2022)

Mexican Muralism​
A movement beginning in the early 1920s in Mexico in which the government commissioned artists to make art that would educate the mostly illiterate population about the country’s history and present a powerful vision of its future. The movement followed the Mexican Revolution. Inspired by the idealism of the Revolution, artists created epic, politically charged public murals that stressed Mexico’s pre-colonial history and culture and that depicted peasants, workers, and people of mixed Indian-European heritage as the heroes who would forge its future. The murals were executed in techniques including fresco, encaustic, mosaic, and relief. José Clemente Orozco, Diego Rivera, and David Alfaro Siqueiros were considered the leaders of the Mexican Muralism.


https://www.moma.org/collection/terms/mexican-muralism


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

*

Tea Time by Odeith*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## rcleary171 (Apr 6, 2022)

This is an amazing thread and awesome murals.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 8, 2022)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


That is amazing!


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 9, 2022)

Cantarranas, Honduras, City of Murals


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2022)

'The Roots' by Alexander Grebenyuk - Kiev, Ukraine


https://www.behance.net/graph0man


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

*Giant Iberian lynx made from urban waste by Artur Bordalo, in Lisbon, Portugal

*


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2022)

*Artwork by Kitsune
Location: Netherlands*


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

*Artwork by Scott Nagy.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

This was across the street from my husband's friend's restaurant in Newark, N.J.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This was across the street from my husband's friend's restaurant in Newark, N.J.
> 
> View attachment 219006


I love that


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

"Washingstone"by stone and pebble artist Justin Bateman


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## MountainRa (Apr 29, 2022)

Greenville, South Carolina


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Looks like Bon Scott too, love it!


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2022)

*Terpsichore mural in Charlotte NC by Pichi Avo

*


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## J-Kat (May 2, 2022)

Our city began a program named "Beauty and the Box" several years ago in the downtown area.  Ugly metal utility boxes that sit on a corner of intersections and house the mechanisms for traffic lights were painted by local artists.  The painted boxes were such a hit that the program has expanded all over the city.  Some boxes are sponsored by local businesses but no advertising, branding, etc. is allowed.  Makes sitting at a traffic light a little more pleasant.

You can see pictures of current boxes here:  https://www.cityoftyler.org/home/showpublisheddocument/6726/637575389173930000


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> Our city began a program named "Beauty and the Box" several years ago in the downtown area.  Ugly metal utility boxes that sit on a corner of intersections and house the mechanisms for traffic lights were painted by local artists.  The painted boxes were such a hit that the program has expanded all over the city.  Some boxes are sponsored by local businesses but no text, advertising, branding, etc. is allowed.
> 
> You can see pictures of current boxes here:  https://www.cityoftyler.org/home/showpublisheddocument/6726/637575389173930000


They do that here in Toronto too!


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> Our city began a program named "Beauty and the Box" several years ago in the downtown area.  Ugly metal utility boxes that sit on a corner of intersections and house the mechanisms for traffic lights were painted by local artists.  The painted boxes were such a hit that the program has expanded all over the city.  Some boxes are sponsored by local businesses but no advertising, branding, etc. is allowed.  Makes sitting at a traffic light a little more pleasant.
> 
> You can see pictures of current boxes here:  https://www.cityoftyler.org/home/showpublisheddocument/6726/637575389173930000


Those are great.


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)

This statue of Marilyn Monroe stands in the iconic pose made famous in 'The Seven Year Itch' movie, where Marilyn stands over a subway grate and a blast of air blows her skirt up. The sculpture was created by the artist Seward Johnson, is 26 feet tall and stands in Palm Springs, California, after being moved from Chicago.

Forever Marilyn​


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

*Location: Mexico City*
_*Artist: Drako Rdgz Gaviño

*_


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2022)




----------



## JustDave (May 12, 2022)

Clever stuff.  There is a place for graffiti.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)

Dali-esque Ice Cream Truck...


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hawkdon (May 15, 2022)

I've seen this some time ago on tv docu...always amazed
at this !!!!! Clever guy.....


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

*Artist: MAYE
Location: Paris, France*


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 16, 2022)

Green House, made from recycled church stained glass windows.


​


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (May 17, 2022)

"It's the wrong trousers Gromit!"

Preston Lancashire.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 18, 2022)

Outdoor art or hole in the wall?​




The peaceful setting with a bench and a tree close to a garden wall draws your eye to the focal point, outdoor art, a landscape perfectly framed against the wall. Closer inspection reveals that it is a hole in the wall which perfectly framed the outdoor landscape to create the optical illusion of artwork against the wall. Great view.


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Bella said:


> Outdoor art or hole in the wall?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

Dante's Outdoor Cafe.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 19, 2022)

Sadly, this humorous urban art exhibit has been replaced by yet another soulless condo block...but it was always such fun to drive by it:

Atlas Obscura: Furniture tries to escape an abandoned building in San Francisco.


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 20, 2022)

6 pics: Serpent of the Ocean by Huang Yong Ping in Saint-Brevin-les-Pins, France

https://streetartutopia.com/2022/05...ng-yong-ping-in-saint-brevin-les-pins-france/


----------



## Lewkat (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 22, 2022)

seems labor-intensive, only to have the waves roll in and wash it away...


​


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 22, 2022)

Mural at St.Enoch,  Glasgow


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 22, 2022)

Located in Love Plaza, Philadelphia, PA. The water behind the sculpture was turned pink for breast cancer awareness month (October).


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Artist: Koka Ogt Fx
Location: Mexico


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

_*Wooden statue in Mexico*_

The famous sculpture is called “Ven a la Luz” (Come into Light). The sculpture was made by South African artist Daniel Popper. It means the connection that exists between human beings and nature. 

It is 10 meters high. Its structure is made of steel, wood and ropes. It has artificial vegetation, but with the time, a natural garden has begun to grow.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 25, 2022)

Artists Famous Modern Stainless Steel Heart Sculpture


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 26, 2022)

I rather liked this one...


​


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

*Artist: Peter 'CTO' Seaton
Location: Bondi Beach, Australia*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 27, 2022)

A figure of a gorilla made of colored pencils.


​


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> A figure of a gorilla made of colored pencils.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222725​


Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 28, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (May 29, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 222462


Unless there are others, I believe that this is in Bratislava. Slovakia.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Unless there are others, I believe that this is in Bratislava. Slovakia.


I didn't know that, thank you.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 30, 2022)

Stunning Sand Sculpture...



​


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Mereweather Beach tunnel (Newcastle NSW)


----------



## Lewkat (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 1, 2022)

Students from an Art High school in Argentina,  replicated “The girl with the Pearl earring” only with plastic bottles caps.



​


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)

*'Jungle Funk' by Mike Makatron in Melbourne AU

*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

*A bin Chicken ( Ibis)*


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 4, 2022)

This sculpture is outside of the old Smith Kline building in Philadelphia.


​


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 4, 2022)

Tree Sculpture London Riverside​


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

*Artist: Martin Ron 
Location:  Buenos Aires, Argentina

*


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Artist: A-MO 
Location: Bordeaux, France


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

*Tribute to Jimi Hendrix by street artist Won ABC in Leicester, UK

*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Tribute to Jimi Hendrix by street artist Won ABC in Leicester, UK
> 
> View attachment 224669*


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 15, 2022)

fluidity in motion...


​


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2022)

Philadelphia,Pa


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2022)

_*Artist - Irony /Location - London UK

*_


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

_*Sand sculpture in Taiwan by Toshihiko Hosaka *_


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 20, 2022)

One of the exhibits at "yard art" festival in Glasgow.


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2022)

*Artists: Yaka and Skeum 
Location: The Wolf Museum at Le Cloître-Saint-Thégonnec, France*


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

*Kindred Spirits is a large stainless steel outdoor sculpture in Bailick Park in Midleton, County Cork, Ireland. The shape of the feathers is intended to represent a bowl of food.

This beautiful sculpture was built by the Irish people in their own country to honor the American Choctaw Indian tribe. They were grateful because in 1847 the Choctaw people sent money to Ireland when they learned that Irish people were starving due to the potato famine. The Choctaw themselves were living in hardship and poverty, having recently endured the Trail of Tears.

*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Kindred Spirits is a large stainless steel outdoor sculpture in Bailick Park in Midleton, County Cork, Ireland. The shape of the feathers is intended to represent a bowl of food.
> 
> This beautiful sculpture was built by the Irish people in their own country to honor the American Choctaw Indian tribe. They were grateful because in 1847 the Choctaw people sent money to Ireland when they learned that Irish people were starving due to the potato famine. The Choctaw themselves were living in hardship and poverty, having recently endured the Trail of Tears.*
> 
> ...




thanks for sharing this...


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Kindred Spirits is a large stainless steel outdoor sculpture in Bailick Park in Midleton, County Cork, Ireland. The shape of the feathers is intended to represent a bowl of food.
> 
> This beautiful sculpture was built by the Irish people in their own country to honor the American Choctaw Indian tribe. They were grateful because in 1847 the Choctaw people sent money to Ireland when they learned that Irish people were starving due to the potato famine. The Choctaw themselves were living in hardship and poverty, having recently endured the Trail of Tears.*
> 
> ...


Absolutely Gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2022)

Puss in Boots sand sculpture!!  So much talent!!!  So much detail!!!


​


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 25, 2022)

Man made Nest for Birds in Mall Road Lahore Pakistan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This Bird's Nest will provide shelter to many of the city's Birds


​


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2022)

*"The Wave" by Elgee in Paris, France

*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 26, 2022)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 27, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2022)

no attrubutation provided, but when I get back to my desktop, I'm gonna have to do an image search.  I rather like the stained glass effect...




​


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> no attrubutation provided, but when I get back to my desktop, I'm gonna have to do an image search.  I rather like the stained glass effect...
> 
> 
> View attachment 227156
> ...


That's stunning!


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

now this is absolutely amazing...


​

_The work of Ukrainian theater actor and teacher Vladimir Denshchikov made from linen yarn in 9 months by tying hundreds of thousands of knots._


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> now this is absolutely amazing...
> 
> 
> View attachment 227278​
> ...


That is amazing.


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

*Artist: Rilke Roca 
Location: Barcelona, Spain

*


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

*Vaud, Switzerland

*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)

*Artist: Fin DAC 
Location: Portland, Oregon

*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

*Artist: Guinee Ghetto Graff
Location: Conakry, Guinea

*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

_*

Artist: Naomi Haverland 
Location: Tallahassee, Florida*_


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 24, 2022)

Greenville, SC


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


That's my Ram


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 30, 2022)

Stone art.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Stone art.
> View attachment 232019


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

*Māori street art in New Zealand.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 28, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 187550​


How unusual....I really like it!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2022)

*If you were able to look across the street from the mural in this picture, you would see my building

*


----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2022)

*Wow*, there are some terrific, super urban art posted above, but eat your hearts out folks, because old Tim will eclipse all your offerings with this masterpiece.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 29, 2022)

timoc said:


> *Wow*, there are some terrific, super urban art posted above, but eat your hearts out folks, because old Tim will eclipse all your offerings with this masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 242122


Wow, Tim, I remember that one as well.  I drew it myself on walls and sidewalks enough when I was a kid.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 242607


Amazing


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Oct 12, 2022)

One that I took in Manchester back in 2019. For the Game of Thrones fans


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Alizerine (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


I once (35 years ago) dd a mural in CT. It was of some historic buildings and not as tall or complicated as these. I think it has been torn down since.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2022)

Dragon 5m High, made from car and motorcycle parts.



​


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2022)




----------

